# Kayak fishing?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Saw a program the other week and guys (maybe a gal or two also?) were fishing from kayaks. Most of them were in/on those types of kayaks that you sit on (not in).
But still, most all the kayaks I've been in/on I consider to prone to flip over without having to worry about the thrill of hooking that "big" one or all the fishing equipment, etc......
So is it a modified kayak? Something done only by thrill seekers - those that don't mind flipping over? Or what????????
Anyone ever do this?
Thoughts????


----------



## Southern Gent (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a friend that has the sit on top and I cant stand them. I myself have three of the Ascend FS10 kayaks from Basspro and they are the sit in type and I fish with it all the time. It would be very hard to turn this over although I am sure that it can be done I havent even came close yet and I have float fished many rivers around home.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.
Will have to see about that type kayak (Ascend FS10) and see what differences there are compared to what I've been in as I surely wouldn't fish from the ones I'm familar with.........
As to the sit "on" type of kayak; with my limited use of one, I think they seem top heavy (tippy) as in way to much weight above the water line although, the one big advantage I've found they don't fill with water after being flipped! :icecream:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can put "outriggers" on them to make them more stable.

The only real advantage to a Kayak though is it's portability.

If you can drive near the water you want to fish, a REAL boat is always a better option


----------



## Southern Gent (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes a real boat would be better. But the kayaks has so many advantages. #1 it is much easier to paddle. Sure you could have a motor on a boat. But you can also install a trolling motor on a kayak. I use mine floating rivers and after hurrican Katrina we have a lot of trees across the waterways and it is easy to drag it over them. I just enjoy the peacefullness I get from that kayak just drifting down the river no noises except for the wildlife.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I know a guy fishes Striped Bass off the coast of Southeastern U.S. from his specialized fishing kayak usually using fly fishing gear and has a blast. Only once in a while he's gotta watch out for the odd sea snake that's gotten in the kayak without incidence. Sounds rather a thrilling adventure!


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I have learned to kayak this year and want to learn to fish from it 
this fall. There has to be an "cool" factor for being so close to the water and 
easily paddling down into the coves. We have a big boat too but
kayaking is my favorite.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

My wife and I fish extensively out of kayaks in very deep lakes and rivers... We have OldTown Loons. They are the kind you sit IN not ON. We have logged countless hours in ours, and I have only capsized once (not while fishing, but instead trying to get out on a steep bank). Perhaps the kind we use are more stable since one sits lower in the water, than those who sit on top of theirs. At any rate...it is not an issue. We love fishing from ours. they are quiet, much easier to paddle than canoes, lighter, and they draw so shallow you can really sneak up on the fish in remote places. Good luck!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh yes, a "real" boat would be nice - but - then I'd need a trailer, motor (or at least oars), and a way to haul it........ And another problem is that with most of the streams and lakes I fish there are no type of boat launchings for a "real" boat. 
Really the reason I am wondering about this way of fishing is that admittedly I'm starting to get old and wheeling around my 17' canoe is getting to be a chore. Also my fishing partner is getting to the point that getting in and out of the canoe is ahhh, troublesome. So the idea of kayak fishing means I could go-it-alone and not have to worry about trying to handle the canoe by myself.
So that is why I was wondering if'n there is/are special considerations in fishing from a kayak or if I needed some sort of adaptive gear, maybe straps, holders, etc that make it doable.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

There are many types of kayaks. Shorter, wider kayaks are often more stable & easier to manuever than the longer, narrower types.

http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/how_to_choose.html

I have a closed cockpit (sit in without a spray skirt), 10' with a 28" beam which is relatively stable on flat water. I've used it for fishing on a canal a few times and have not had any problems with tipping. The biggest issue is where to put the pole when I'm paddling and the paddle when I'm fishing. There isn't a whole lot of room with a closed cockpit so where to put extra tackle requires some thought before hand...oh, and figure out where are you going to put the fish before you catch one as tossing them inside the cockpit with you isn't a real good option. Not my favorite way to fish but beats fishing from shore or not fishing at all. 

The upside, IMO, to a kayak is the low draft which allows you to fish in some tight, shallow spots. A canoe could get in the same places & would probably be easier to fish from. For me, I already had the kayak so why go out & buy another boat.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Fishing at my local WMU I see alot of kayaks.

I watched a guy fishing w/ a sit on and asked him how stable it was. He responded that he's never had a problem w/ his, then he turned and sat sideways and rocked side to side to show me how stable it was. Problem is I forget what make he had.

I see another kid w/ the Hobie sit on model that has pedal/fins. While he still has a paddle w/ him as he needs to get into a few feet of water b/4 inserting the fins, he scoots right along in it. He has a depth finder, cooler just behind his seat and 4 rod holders...I asked him how much and he said he paid $1,700.00 for it so it was expensive but he catches alot of fish and covers a 60 acre lake on windy days w/ no problems.

I see another guy fishing from a two person sit on. He told me he used to have two and would bring his autistic son along and decided to stop towing JR and move up to the two person unit...

They are quite popular & the two man was the only one w/ out riggers because of his son's special needs...


----------



## 72shane (Sep 16, 2010)

I have 5 kayaks and ive fished from all of them except one...its a white water boat. I prefer sit-on-top over open boats. None of mine are top heavy at all? I paddle out and scube dive in the gulf from them and climb in and out with it loaded with gear. I also stand up and fly fish from them all the time. My all time favorite is also the cheapest i have...its a pelican two seater. Manuvers well but still tracks, stable, plenty of storage room, and lite. The best part is they wont sink...lol. I first tried one to take shark baits out through the surf...to hot for a skirt and too rough not to have a skirt. Once i tried the sit on top boats, ive never looked back. The only sit in boat i use now is whitewater/play boats.


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

Kayaks made for fishing are very stable. About 75 percent of kayak sales the last couple of years have been for kayak fishing, not whitewater kayaking. I have an Ocean Kayak Prowler myself and it is fantastic. It is a bit shaky if I stand up in it, but I do not really have a reason to stand up in it. Mine is setup with fish finder, rod holders, etc. Works great for me.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I would love to see pictures of everyones fishing kayak setup
if you have time to post a picture. 

I am trying to decide where to put the poles/cooler ...


----------



## 72shane (Sep 16, 2010)

I only have one boat strictly for fishing and i keep it on the coast at my brothers house...4 hours away....or i would take some pics for you. My other boats dont have anything mounted because i use them fishing, trapping, camping, let the kids play in them, whatever...I looked and this is all i had picture wise. The first is my brother loaded for bear in the ocean kayak (good boat). The second is brother and niece playing in my favorite boat...the pelican 2 seater. Since i bought it, i rarely use any other boat. I know its not much but maybe they'll help ya out....shane

















Heres a better pic of the pelican...it was also the cheapest. I used rod holders in it that have a 1/2" thick plate that mounts to the boat. The actual rod holders mount to that plate and can be taken off easily when hauling or not needed....shane


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

This is the kayak I am learning on with my grandson playing in it.
I want to add a rod holder.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Micheal said:


> Really the reason I am wondering about this way of fishing is that admittedly I'm starting to get old and wheeling around my 17' canoe is getting to be a chore. Also my fishing partner is getting to the point that getting in and out of the canoe is ahhh, troublesome. So the idea of kayak fishing means I could go-it-alone and not have to worry about trying to handle the canoe by myself.
> .


The very same reason why I'm fishing out of smaller vessels! Most of my old fishing buddies are just too busy with their own families to go with me anymore and a few have passed on. I'm now 50 and I find it a hassle trying to get a big boat out there by myself. So I've been doing a lot of canoe or bellyboat fishing. 

I live close to a small river and have been doing some bellyboat fishing. A couple of weeks ago just out of no where a couple of Kayakers came by fishing around on their way down the river. They was hitting all the good pockets all the way down the river. About 45 minutes later here they came back up the river and they was having no trouble paddling up the rapids at all. They was traveling faster up the river then I was traveling down the river. Told myself "I've gotta get one of those"! Also, I can only travel down the river in my belly boat. I have to float from point A to point B. 

If I remember right, they was sitting on top of the kayaks and had rod holders and the whole works.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the photos......
I can see by the pic of the "Pelican" (on shore) that it's bottom is a lot different than the kayaks I've been using. That would make it more stable......... and being a 2 seater would allow for one person and room for any needed "stuff"...... Hummm!!!!!


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

neat fishing set up

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/boa/1971679414.html


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I use a couple of kayaks at work for sampling 20 lakes. The one I like best is 9' 6" and weighs 40 lbs. I forget the brand but it's a sit-in type. It's much easier to turn than a canoe. I paddled 2 miles into whitecaps with it one day. The spray got me a little wet but not soaked.

There isn't a lot of room but a person could attach holders on the top.

Our older one is a Pelican. I don't use it much because it's heavier and awkward to carry.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Facebook does have group for sit on top kayaks fishing . Be careful when you use these boats on rivers and rapids . Mild rapids no problem , any thing about class two is risky . I've seen picture of guys fly fishing in a sea kayak (13') on rivers . Not something i would use if i had to go through allot of rapids.
A fairly new style fishing is these standup (surfboard like) paddle boats .


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

I just came back from the NJ Wild Outdoor Expo. One of the vendors was a Kayak dealer. He was showing the Hobie w/ the pedal fins and several Trident brand sit on models made just for fishing. 

This included one where the back 4 feet are two sealed chambers that can be spread apart in a Y shape for stability. Mid-ship it has a Inverse U shaped bar designed to stabilize a standing angler! i guess you rest your hips/belly against it while you stand there fishing...

They had another with a insert-able electric trolling motor! It runs around two grand but it was a very nice setup...

They also had a Nu-canoe, a molded cross between a sit on 'yak and a canoe that was wide enough to have a swivel fishing seat and a transom made for a standard trolling motor...

The shop owner is a former pro bass angler who now has a 'pond hopper' guide service where he takes 2 - 3 anglers out on guided C & R fishing trips on lakes where you can't use regular boats, turnkey trips where he supplies everything including digital photos of the catch...It was interesting to hear him talk about his 'yaks.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I just bought a Native Watercraft Ultimate, have not fished from it yet or paddled it. Did lots of reading before buying this one. I live very near Lake of the Ozarks and Truman Lake. I have gotten tired of the crowds and speed boaters. Lately have just been fishing streams and MDC ponds, been catching just as nice of fish with out the crowds


----------

